# adding a center brace to a 125 gallon?



## Trevor (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi, 

I recently bought a secondhand 125 gallon that is the old style without a center brace. I have two 36" glass tops for it but no way to hold them up. Any ideas on how to add a brace? I don't think it needs it for support (it doesn't appear to bow at all), just to hold the glass top and lights from falling into the tank...

Thanks!


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

If it doesn't need it for support, visit your local glass company. Get a strip as long as the depth of your tank and about 4 inches wide. Most glass shops have scraps that size laying around as extras. You could get them really cheap or even free. Set that strip down in the center and place your glass tops on - bam, you're done.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 6, 2007)

Good idea - thanks. One concern is that then the glass top will not sit properly in the groove on that side but in looking at the tank I think the groove is deep enough that it won't be a problem. I am not sure if that makes sense. I messed around with putting a brace in below the ridge that runs around the inside of the tank, but I think it would be too weak to support much. Anyway, I will give your solution a try and see how it looks. 

Thanks!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

You could also use a solid plastic piece, and rout it.

rout the to small ends that sit on the front and back of the tank on the bottom slightly,

then rout the top of the long ends all the way along.

This would make the flush channels you are after - I just don't know where to find the material. Was going to suggest plexiglass, but it will deform over time...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah, also a good idea. I had thought about doing that with a piece of oak, too. No access to a router though. I also thought about taking a few pieces of plateglass of the appropriate size and gluing them together in the same shape that would be accomplished by routing as you described. Hmmm...

Thanks!


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would sure feel better with a centerbrace; I am conservative and have added braces to a few cheap 55s that didn't originally have one. I just measured the bow in my 125 that has a factory center brace about 12" long; it is very small ,no more than 0.020". 
Using only intuition . I would not like to see any more than a 0.050" bow in a 6' long tank (measure with a 6' level would be best, I fudged with a 4' level).


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I inherited a 40 year old 40L tank and added three braces - one at each end and one in the middle. Not for strength - keep in mind it had been in service for 40 years, but to make covers and lights easier to handle. I simply cut the thickest glass I could find in the barn (3/16 I think, or 3mm - something like that - you NEVER want thin glass there, ask me how I know) to the EXACT width of the tank. Then you test fit them. If they're not a perfect fit throw it away and cut again.

When you get it right glop them up with silicone, pull the tank apart a bit - it WILL flex - then put the brace into place. I used a stack of books to keep the thing in place until the silicone set. Without them it will creep down.

I was imparient and used white silicone. It I wasn't an idiot I'd have waited a day and got some clear stuff.

Pics here:

http://images.aquaria.net/tanks/rjs/40L/2005/Apr/

I had to trim away the excess silicone as I was pretty messy about it. But that wasn't really a big deal to do.


----------

